# 6 months, and my hedgie still hates me. :(



## JulietB (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what to do! 
Every day I take him out and play with him. He likes to run around in blankets while I watch TV, but will not come out of a ball in my hands. He trys to crawl out of my hands, and when I don't let him, he bites. 

It's getting rather frustrating! Do some Hedgies really never adapt?


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

It's true, some hedgies do not like to be handled and are not the cuddling type. To encourage him to recognize you and your scent, maybe put something of yours--an old shirt, material that you have slept with/kept around--in his cage for him to sleep in. This will allow him to recognize the scent and he will probably begin to associate you with comfort. As well, maybe offer him treats from your fingers and hands. You can also sit near him while he's playing. Don't let him know you are paying attention to him though and maybe in time he will come and crawl over and explore you.

Hope that this helps at least a little and I also hope that your hedgie will soon become more sociable towards you. Good luck!


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

My recommendation TREATS. Mealworms in particular. 
Even if in a ball, he will smell the treat and eventually start nosing around.
The idea is eventually, he'll associate your scent with treats. (Just don't overfeed).

When mine wouldn't unball, I'd plop her in my lap, watch tv, _eventually_ she'd unball, and explore the couch. (She's not a cuddler).

I'm a new owner too (approx 6 months), and have had my share of frustrations, believe me.
You're hedgie doesn't hate you. It's doing what comes natural.

One breeder gave me this advice (A bit too late):
Keep your hedgie with you as much as possible at first, in a cuddle sack or a sweatshirt for the 1st few weeks ,_then_ let him go exploring.
Her idea was that you become the focus of outside cage time, exploring is 2ndary;
because naturally a hedgie will find exploring much more fun than being handled (unles s/he is a natural cuddler). 
This theory hasn't really worked for me: if Linny doesn't want to hang out with me she'll just poop on me. :?

I'd limit the blanket/play time, and try to just keep him with you (even if he's in a ball), and see how that works. Good luck!


----------



## littlemissgeo (May 20, 2009)

I you only give him treats when he's out of the cage... he will eventually recognize that he gets treats when you take him out... encouraging him to come out.

If you read in the health section of the forum... the age chart... a hedgie that is 6 months is 9 human years... a hedgie that is 1 year old is almost 18 years old... que sera - sera... he is being a teenager :shock:

Don't give up, I know I'm not, eventually I will end up raising a momma's boy and so can you


----------



## JulietB (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for your advice. 

I've tried treats - mealworms, etc. He doesn't seem to want them. If I put them in my hand and bring them close to him, he'll ball up for as long as it takes me to leave. 

Today he bit me three times while I was trying to hold him, and I know he's not biting because my hands taste like food, because I wash every time before I hold him.  

the second week he was here, I kept him out for at least two hours every night in my bed.

It's so hard not to get frustrated!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Really should read this: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=13 again, and realize that your hedgie does not "hate" you.

You just have to deal with the fact that your hedgie may not enjoy human interaction. There are many hedgies that are like that. Not every single hedgehog will conform to our ideals and be all loving.

Sounds like he's an explorer and refuses to sit in one place. You just have to accept and respect that, otherwise, you are causing both yourself and your hedgie more stress than necessary just because you want a pet who will "love" you.

IMO if you think that your hedgehog "hates" you just for acting like a hedgehog, then perhaps a hedgehog is not the right pet for you. Perhaps an animal that interacts, bonds more easily and actively seeks out human companionship would be a better pet for you.

Please don't take this the wrong way, but this is just what it seems like from both your threads about your hedgehog "hating" you. Hedgehogs are not for everyone, as they can be picky and temperamental. They also need a lot of patience. Some bond quickly, while some take over a year to bond. And some don't bond at all and prefer to be left alone. And there's not much else left to tell you to try that will "quicken" the process. I know I can't think of anything else that hasn't already been said.

There are a few here who have biters. I have one, and I know exactly what triggers his biting. My Shinjy only bites or tries to bite when he's sleeping in my lap and I reach in and bug him. He's perfectly fine to just curl up with me, but if I dare bother him while he's trying to sleep, he will not hesitate to bite my finger. That's how he is, and I've accepted that fact. I still bug him :lol: I just have to make sure I'm quick with my fingers, and I keep bugging him till he settles down, give him a treat, then I let him go back to sleep undisturbed.

So yours bites when you're trying to hold him, trying to keep him from squirming away. It's a perfectly legitimate reaction in his point of view. He doesn't want to stay still, he'll bite what's in his way and try to get away. Just like the reason why mine bites. My boy bites whatever it is that is bugging him and keeping him from sleeping.

Perhaps it's time to take a step back, and re-access the situation and really think whether or not a hedgehog is the right animal for you. As the more you continue with the thought that your hedgehog "hates" you, will only cause more stress and frustration for both of you.

Well anyways, that's just my perspective on things, from when you posted your other thread as well. Whatever you decide, the best of luck. ^_^


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Have you figured out what the cause of the biting is? Most of the time, biting is for a reason.

What is the environment like when you get him out? If there are bright lights on, he may be uncomfortable. Noise from the TV could bother him also.

Some also bite when they're not getting their way. If you're keeping him in one spot and he doesn't like that, he could bite, too. Or if he learned that biting gets him back into his cage (from a previous owner, perhaps--I don't know where you got him) he could be doing it to get back to his cage.

Also, have you had him to a vet recently? If he's increasingly more aggressive lately, it could be that he's not feeling well.

The best thing to do is be careful with your hands and try to narrow the source of the problem. And be patient. Some hedgies take years to come around, if they ever do.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If he is trying to crawl out of your hands and bites when you don't let him, then he is just trying to get you to clue in and do what he wants. My Snow was like that. I had to be a mind reader and pay close attention to what she wanted or she would give me a little nip. When she wanted down, I would keep my fingers clear of her mouth and tell her I'll put you down in just a few seconds and I'd hold her for a few more seconds and put her down. 

Some hedgies do not want to be held at all and sometimes all they want to do is get down and run around. Let him run around for a while first and then see if he is more co-operative to being held.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that but I know how you feel. Sage is the same way. She has her good days , by good I mean she might let me touch her nose or she will run on my shoulder, but most days she prefers being alone. She is constantly balling up on me and hissing whenever i come near her. I just learned to live with it. It has been almost a year. The fact is , out hedgehogs are not social.  It's fine though. She is loved and I know I take good care of her and thats all that matters


----------



## JulietB (Feb 28, 2009)

Yikes, no need to give me the "Your HedgeHog doesn't hate you" speech - I realize the nature of a HedgeHog and don't expect cuddles from him, or anything. 

I guess I'm trying to figure out the cause of his biting. It's always in an environment where he has been comfortable in the past, low light, in my bed sheets, quietness...

I think it's because he just doesn't like to be held. It's pretty obvious that the situation is that he's in my hands, I won't let him down, and he bites me then. I try to keep him away from my fingers, and he bites my hand. There's really no win in that case. 

He does seem to be less grumpy when I let him explore for a while first.

Thanks to all for the helpful advice, not so much to some for the patronizing!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

He is biting because that is the only way he knows to make you put him down so he can explore. you cant turn an explorer into a cuddler and you cant turn a cuddler into an explorer. If you truly understand hedgie nature as you stated then you should have already come to this realization. It never ceases to amaze me when people come on here, ask for advice, receive said advice, then call people rude patronizing or mean when the advice doesn't fit into what THEY want to hear.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

Well said!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Yikes, no need to give me the "Your HedgeHog doesn't hate you" speech


I think it's funny that you don't like the advice given yet the thread title and original post was asking for help with a hedgie that hates you. :lol:

He's found out that biting gets him what he wants. You won't be able to change what type of lifestyle he enjoys. If he wants to run around instead of be held, that's what he wants. Let him run around and he shouldn't bite.


----------



## littlemissgeo (May 20, 2009)

I know mine is not a cuddly hedgie...

*But I pick him up every day or every second day. Because I want him to recognize my scent and realize that I am not a threat.* He used to walk right out of his cage and into my hands, now I have to scoop him up, (hiss and prickles), but I do it anyway. I watch tv with him, and let him roam around under the blankets. Every so often he pops his head out and looks at me. I talk to him softly and he seems to acknowledge.

*When I have him in my hands... I have realized that when he starts sniffing my hands and fingers, he is probably going to bite.* So I shuffles my hands gently, so he keeps walking on my hands or arms. All while talking to him softly.

I don't know why yours or mine bite, but we have to compromise with these little guys.


----------



## MichaelTheHedgie (Jun 4, 2018)

*Maybe to discourage biting?*

I have not owned my hedgie for very long but he used to bit a lot and when he did, I would just blow on him (gently) with a short puff of air and it would show him that it's not something they can do without punishment. It does not hurt them and it has completely gotten ridden of his biting habit. Your hedgie may not want to be social and you shouldn't force him to, but biting is not fun for anyone. This tip may not work for you but I think its worth a try.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Please check the date of the thread before posting. Also it is not recommended to blow on your hedgie.


----------



## Hazel_the_hedgehog (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi, I know that if you hold your hedgie for at least a half hour everyday it will certainly help your hedgie get to know you better and eventually trust you. Also I find that with my little Hazel, she calms down quicker if I hold her close to me with my bare hands.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do not post on old threads.


----------



## Hazel_the_hedgehog (Jun 7, 2018)

*Do not post on old threads*

Do not read old threads


----------



## welcomemoo (Jun 23, 2018)

Sorry, but most behavioral resolutions for hedgehogs are just waiting games.

Be patient, you are doing everything right, and make sure to never give up. My hedgehog really warmed up and started hanging around with me when he was 1 1/2 years old. Since your hedgehog seems to be the curious type, just keep letting it do it's thing and explore with you and keep trying to bribe it with treats.

Good luck!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do NOT post on old threads!


----------

